# Whitmore Lake Walleye



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone fish this lake for walleye? If so, how?


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Mostly small sunfishes perch and an occasional bass. With so much other water around don't want to spend too much time on Whymore-or-less lake. Walleye you say ?????/ What? Why? Where? don't know of any walleye plants on the lake,do you?


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

catch many through the ice, never tried in the summer


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

A couple of years ago, I ran into a guy at the boat launch who caught an 8 lber on the opener. He caught it trolling a crawler harness.


----------



## redeaglekev (Apr 16, 2007)

I have had real good luck for walleyes on that body of water. I troll with boards and with crank baits and spinners.


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay now lets have some honest reports


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

lp, thank you for adding so much to this thread.

i have never done well on the few chances I had to fish this lake for walleye.... but I'm sure there are some out there, as I hear through the grapevine of some folks that do fairly well from time to time.


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

Theres no stocking record, where did they come from?


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

They have been stocking them for years starting in 1999. The stocking database is a little messed up. Use Livingston as the county and the stocking report works. I have fished the lake but got tired of the non-fishing idiots, even on weeknights. We have caught some walleye but usually catch more pike than anything.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

flinch, thats been my experience too.... didnt do squat for eyes, but caught some pike and some bass.


----------



## loony pier (Oct 19, 2009)

I apoligize to all, My mouth overloaded my a&&.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

On a lighter note, remember when Whitmore still had a few of these? This was taken in 1996 or 1997 and released back into the lake after the pictures.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sweet, i never got a 'ski out of it, very nice!


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks, it was fun. It was an accidental catch while bass fishing in the shallow bay at the south end. My dad was using a 6 foot rod with 4 or 6 pound test and a small white beetlespin when the muskie grabbed it in 3 feet of water. It probably could have just swam away but it kept circling the boat instead. I landed it by putting it's head in a trout net and lifting the rest of it.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

flinch said:


> They have been stocking them for years starting in 1999. The stocking database is a little messed up. Use Livingston as the county and the stocking report works. I have fished the lake but got tired of the non-fishing idiots, even on weeknights. We have caught some walleye but usually catch more pike than anything.


Lived on Whitmore Lk from 1990 to 1993, but didn't hear of anyone catching 'eyes back then. There used to be one old guy who would take his boat and troll for muskies every chance he would get, but only real early in the morning before any skiiers got up. According to the locals, he had a successful reputation as a musky fisherman.

Jay


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

First stocking was in 1997...Then '99, then '01...Go to the DNR site, and pull up their fish stocking base. I fish it thru the ice right at dark on the 20-30' dropoff out from the launch, and have occasionally took fish home. Wanna try the area in front of the church this year at night. I think that basin could be good...


----------



## Derek Saunden (Oct 12, 2017)

Whitmore lake Mi walleye


DoubleJay said:


> Lived on Whitmore Lk from 1990 to 1993, but didn't hear of anyone catching 'eyes back then. There used to be one old guy who would take his boat and troll for muskies every chance he would get, but only real early in the morning before any skiiers got up. According to the locals, he had a successful reputation as a musky fisherman.
> 
> Jay


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

flinch said:


> On a lighter note, remember when Whitmore still had a few of these? This was taken in 1996 or 1997 and released back into the lake after the pictures.
> 
> Tiger musky??


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

MSUICEMAN said:


> sweet, i never got a 'ski out of it, very nice!


The DNR used to stock Tiger musky in Whitmore (and several other lakes in the state) to mostly help control the pan fish population. They stopped stocking Tiger musky back in 1991 I believe. Tiger musky do not reproduce and don't live as long as northern or great lakes strain muskies so once they all died off in Whitmore that was it.


----------



## fwalton (May 31, 2021)

Michigander84 said:


> Does anyone fish this lake for walleye? If so, how?


Fished it today for the first time in a while. Went out targeting Walleye on the first point to west of boat launch. About 12 foot of water with weeds in front of me and deep water behind me. Was casting a 1/4 ounce black jig head with a 3 inch YUM plastic smelt minnow towards the weeds and working it through slowly. Caught a nice pike and the next cast caught a 21 inch Walleye. I figured I was on to something so I kept at it and caught 2 more pike, 2 bass, and a catfish out of the same area. I was using my new Piscifun 7’2 inch Medium with fast action and a new Piscifun real with braid and a floralcarbon leader tied on about six feet long. You all should check out Piscifun and also Acme tackle for good Walleye tackle.


----------

